# New toys



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

So now that hunting season is over, what new toys are you looking at adding to your archery collection? I'm overseas in England, so no hunting with bow over here, can only look and drool at what is online. I'll hopefully be home this fall for a few weeks to partake in the hunting festivities.

H2OfowlND


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, I'm trying to sell my Reezen so I can spring for a little longer ATA bow, the Hoyt Maxxis 35. Regardless if my bow sells or not, I'll have a Maxxis come Spring.

Anybody shoot the Carbon Matrix yet? That's a bow for you to drool over H20, with a price tag of $1600  .......Damn nice shooting bow though.


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

i havent shot the matrix but talked to a few people and they say its a joke that it creeks till u shoot about a 100 arrows or so. then it goes away but if you dont shoot for a month or so it comes back. that is just what i have heard i am planning on getting a new bow but idk what yet im kinda leaning towards the hoyt turbohawk. but i will have to see :beer:


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I just ordered some sitka spruce shafts, yellow and barred orange feathers,and Magnus heads. By next weekend, I should be making new arrows.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

doubledroptine08 said:


> i havent shot the matrix but talked to a few people and they say its a joke that it creeks till u shoot about a 100 arrows or so. then it goes away but if you dont shoot for a month or so it comes back. that is just what i have heard i am planning on getting a new bow but idk what yet im kinda leaning towards the hoyt turbohawk. but i will have to see :beer:


Yup!

I got in on shooting the demo here in town right out of the box. I thought it was gonna explode every time we drew it back!


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Colt said:


> I just ordered some sitka spruce shafts, yellow and barred orange feathers,and Magnus heads. By next weekend, I should be making new arrows.


I just finished these arrows while watching the Saints end the Vikings year. GO SAINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gonna look at some osage later today for making selfbows.

I don't know what's more addicting, making primitive bows or hunting with them.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Going to hunt turkeys this spring (if I get drawn) for the 1st time. Looking to buy a ground blind, decoys, and calls for that.

I'd take any suggestions as well...


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

sndhillshntr said:


> Going to hunt turkeys this spring (if I get drawn) for the 1st time. Looking to buy a ground blind, decoys, and calls for that.
> 
> I'd take any suggestions as well...


Blind - Scheels Boondocks
Decoys - Primos, or if you want to drop some cash DSD (Dave Smith Decoys)
Calls - Primos and/or HS, I like the slate calls the best


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

well after alot of debate and thinking i bought the bow madness xs. and i have shot it almost all day and all i can say is wow  it shoots great.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

A couple weeks ago, I picked up a new Hoyt Dorado recurve. Essentially, this is one of a couple alum riser recurves Hoyt makes for Olympic level target shooting, mine is just camo dipped for hunting. I own & shoot recurves from inexpensive imports to the best customs made, and this Dorado outshoots them all. Talk about Sweeeeet. My other bows are going to be seeing about as much action now as T-Jack got playing time behind Brett Favre.

If you are a compound guy and have been thinking of giving trad a try, I highly recommend the Dorado. Had I found this bow first, I would have saved myself about $3K in buying & trying other recurves...


----------

